# BCS NC* Game Poll



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Should be a good one!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pulling for the Ducks, but I'm still not convinced they have a smaller payroll than Auburn.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

I also want Oregon to win, but I just can't see them stopping Cam Newton. I hope that I am wrong. I am tired of SEC teams winning the NC*.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm looking for a web-footed victory. For some reason, I have this image of the Ducks flying into the stadium and making a quakery of Auburn, similar to what Utah did to Alabama.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While I am not a Duck fan I would like to see a west cost team do it this year. It is just something about those SEC teams that just doesn't sit right.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to see the Ducks win, can't stomach the fact that if Auburn wins the NC, it will just be stripped in a couple years because of Cam Newtons behavior. Plus I get tired of the SEC winning.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Want the ducks to win, but predict that Cam (and Auburn) will pull it out and go out on top before accepting his future pay cut when he is in the NFL.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

its obvious i live out west.......we all know the SEC will bring another home. although im a die hard alabama fan, im hope to see auburn bring home another for the great state of alabama!


----------



## backpacker (Mar 1, 2008)

Quick question: when the runners wrist is down in college, is the runner down? Just asking because it was never mentioned in the replay on that final Auburn drive. NFL wrist down+defender contact = runner down.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

After watching this game I fully believe TCU could of beat either of these teams. I was pretty disappointed in the game. 
Congrats to Auburn though.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The game was entertaining. I'd of liked it better if Oregon would have won, but Auburn owned the line of scrimmage. One thing I REALLY don't like about Oregon's offense is how much happens behind the line of scrimmge. The running backs were taking the ball 7 yards deep, and either standing still, or moving backwards when they got it. Witht he surge that Auburn put up front, Oregon was toast. I just don't like plays that take that long to develop that deep. It will work when you have the dominant line or vastly superior speed, but otherwise, you're screwed. That game could have very easily been a blow-out in Auburn's favor. Auburn earned it. I enjoyed the game though. 

I'm not sure I agree that TCU would beat Auburn. That line of Auburn on both sides is huge, strong, and fast. It certainly would be a very good game. One we'd all like to see. Sure wish it could happen.


----------

